# Robert Millar book



## colcazal (12 May 2009)

Hi,

I am looking for the book "In search of robert Millar" If anyone is looking to sell a copy, please let me know!

Cheers,

Col


----------



## Crackle (12 May 2009)

Can you not get one in the bookshops then? There was one in circulation in the book draw on here, can't remember who's got it now. It's a good read when you do get one.


----------



## Dave5N (12 May 2009)

Waterstones


----------



## colcazal (13 May 2009)

Thanks for replies. Will look into the book draw section.

Cheers,

Colcazal


----------



## Dayvo (13 May 2009)

Your local library?


----------



## theboytaylor (16 May 2009)

My Dad's got my copy at the moment. If you don't mind waiting I can send it on to you when I get it back. Might not be for a while, mind you.

I'll PM you when I get it back. If you get a copy before then, please PM me or post on this thread.

Cheers


----------



## colcazal (18 May 2009)

Hi Bud,

Damm, ordered it last night from tescos. Should have checked here first!

Many thanks for posting anyway.

Cheers,

Colcazal


----------

